# Where to buy 5W40 in store.



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

While wanting to use 5W40 oil, I can't seem to find a retail store that sells it here. Granted, I haven't tried every store yet, but so far I had no luck at Autozone, NAPA, and Walmart.

Where do you get your oil, and do you stick with the 5W40? 0W40 cannot be found either.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I always buy the 5 ltd jugs online... Or in vw shops.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Autozone or Advance Auto Parts carry Castrol 5w40. just call around to other locations if one doesn't have it in stock. checker auto parts and pep boys don't generally carry i believe...i think they carry 5w30 instead...and their employees are retarded and will tell you its in stock via phone.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I just let the dealer change my oil on the cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i get my 5w 40 lubro moly at napa. sometimes they special order it from bapgeon


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I have gotten 5w40 Lubro Moly at Napa for the last two years. I always see Castrol 5w40 there as well.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

strangly enough, no 5W40 in the local NAPA stores in ATL area.....I wonder if the area/location has something to do with it.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Seems that Advanced Autoparts has it in stock.....


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Shell Rotella 5w40. i've run it in VAG engines for years. affordable and easy to find: walmart and all the auto parts stores carry it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i actually just started using the shell rotella t6... it's REALLY nice oil IMHO

why? well because i've noticed a considerably lower amount of oil "burn off"
it's really smoothed out the feel of the idle. (i have a stage 4 clutch and lightened flywheel and it CHATTERS plus motor mounts)
It is used in turbo diesel trucks for "heavy duty" towing and such. it's pretty much great for my turbo application

I've used Lubromoly, amsoil (expensive/liquid gold and NOT really worth the cost) castrol synthetic, castrol edge, mobil1 "euro spec" and several others.

all of those burned off a bit. but the shell rotella seems SUPER stable and it's pretty affordable


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i only use lubro moly, and the oil analysis say that its awesome!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I just bought it at Advanced Autoparts. They have a special for 5 quarts of Castrol 5W40 and Mann oil filter for $32.99

I might try your suggestion next time.


----------



## thegreg! (Oct 5, 2011)

the napa on 41 by the big chicken has the Lubromoly 5w40 in stock.:thumbup:


----------



## thegreg! (Oct 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i only use lubro moly, and the oil analysis say that its awesome!


what are your OCI with the lubromoly.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i only use lubro moly, and the oil analysis say that its awesome!



I think I'm going to switch to that next oil change. It seems like its what everyone recommends. I used Pentosin stuff from ecstuning my last one.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

mobil1 high miles 10w-30, I will be running this my next oil change. $25 for 5 quarts at walmart.


----------

